# I need some pens



## Kalai (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am in need of about 15 Koa pens but I am in the middle of a order of 1500 pairs of Koa chopsticks and I don't have the time to order the kits and make them, these pens are going to be gifts at my brothers wedding, I figured if there were 15 or even a few more people out there that would like to make a Koa pen for me then I will send that person a flat rate box full of pen blanks and bottlestopper blanks, the box will contain mostly Koa and will have some of the best curly Koa you have seen and I can provide other woods if you want, i will let you choose, I even have plenty of bowl blanks.  I will pay for shipping the box to you as well and I will supply you with the Koa for the pen, I don't need the pens for another 45 days so you have plenty of time, it does not matter what type of pen or kit as long as it is Koa.  let me know if any of you are interested  Aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## dntrost (Jul 30, 2009)

Sure I would be happy to help.. 

Dion


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be happy to help, I can make a few if needed, let me know.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jul 30, 2009)

I can help with a few pens.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 30, 2009)

Count me in, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Chris,

Count me in if  you need me.  I can do more than one if needed as well.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 30, 2009)

i'll be happy to help


----------



## the_benz (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be more than willing to help.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris, if you still need a few pens made, I'd be happy to do it.  Bob I.


----------



## barkisini (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to participate as well.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll help as well.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 30, 2009)

I can make a few also. I am in full production mode anyway for my Fall season what's another pen pen or 2.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## hewunch (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 1 Koa Ultra Cigar and Zen in stock. You are welcome to either one for that deal, or both if you need them.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 30, 2009)

I can help out, too, Chris. Just shoot me a PM!


----------



## babyblues (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be glad to help too, Chris.


----------



## knowltoh (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be happy to help.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 30, 2009)

Count me in.  I already have some of your Koa to use for the pens.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have plenty of people already, but if you still need a hand I have some of your koa blanks I could turn for you. Let me know if you need a hand or if you have it covered.:biggrin:


----------



## mvaldez (Jul 30, 2009)

count me in too!!!!!


----------



## timben (Jul 30, 2009)

*willing to help*

Hi,
I would be willing to help too, if you still need anyone.
I already have some nice Koa on hand, if that will help you out with the initial shipping.
Best Regards,
Tim


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 30, 2009)

I could make 1 or 2 if you still need.
You already have more then 15 offers so whats one more.
Matt


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to help, Chris, but you don't have to ship me the box of wood - it's too expensive to ship up here!  

The only caveat is that I don't have any high-quality kits at present, so perhaps I should be on the contingency list...Sierra's the best I have at the moment..


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in if you still need help.
Let me know.


----------



## KenV (Jul 30, 2009)

I am setting up a run of barons -- drop a note if you one of them works for you.

P.S.  Any engraving planned -- it makes a difference on how to proceed with construction depending on the laser work with Ken -- for some I turn the form to near final shape and size without glueing the tubes in place so Ken can cut the patterns through the wood tube.   Others are near final when I send them.


----------



## Majorbdk (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm interested.  Maybe I missed what type of pen kit do you want the pen made out of?  I'd love to help out.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be happy to help.


----------



## Kalai (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW, thank you all for responding, I did not expect it but it is nice to know that the help is there if I needed it.
I posted this late last night Hawaiian time and looked this morning just after 9AM and like I said WOW.  Now I will start to reply to all of you, I will post again once I am done making all the replys just incase I forgot someone then you can let me know.  Thanks again or as we say in Hawaii mahalo nui loa (thank you very much) and Aloha nui loa.

Chris


----------



## seawolf (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be interested.
Mark


----------



## Kalai (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I figured the best way to go about this is this way:  Each person who has responded to this post up until now should send me there address that you want me to send the box of wood to, I will start making the boxes and mailing them, it might take a week or so to finish packing and mailing all the boxes, when you get the box I will have my address in there so you can send the pen when your done or if your done already.  If you have any questions please let me know.  
Again I have enough offers for pens.
Thank you all and aloha.

Chris


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 30, 2009)

*Sure, I can help.*

Glad to help, if needed.  I sent a PM.
Wow, 1500 pair of chopsticks. 

Talk about "turning in your sleep"!


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 30, 2009)

1500 pair?  Sounds like work.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 30, 2009)

PM me if you have not reached your Quota yet


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you need anyone else add me Would be glad to helpThanks Rich H


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 30, 2009)

I won't offer my help because its too hot to turn here but wanted to make a comment.  This group of ours never ceases to amaze me with it's generosity!!!!!!! You all go with your bad selves......standing and applauding!!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you need someone else, I'll be happy to help too.


----------



## ssajn (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd be happy to help.
I can make as many as you need and already have a few Koa pens done.
Dave


----------



## oops99 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am also available if you need some help, just PM me.
Tom/oops99


----------



## Kalai (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for the big responce, I have enough pens now, like Becca said "This group of ours never ceases to amaze me with it's generosity"
If anyone ever needs any Hawaiian woods, let me know your a IAP member and I will give you a better deal than my website prices, mahalo and aloha.

Chris


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a completed Baron Rollerball in curly koa ready for you.  I will get it out in the mail on Monday or Tuesday.  Your koa wood is really nice.


----------



## Marc (Aug 2, 2009)

I will chime in to help as well.  If you don't have enough volunteers already that is.  Like others, I can make more than one.


----------

